# Raspberry runners



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

My raspberries are making a lot of runners. I need to dig these up and give them to people or cut them down. I did not want to cut them down . So my question is should I wait until this winter or dig them up now? I dug up a couple that was in between the rows that are in the way and started them in pots. Will they transplant ok in this heat?

Thanks


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Cut the tops back to the point where there is only about 4 to 6 leave on the canes a couple of days before you dig them up. This will allow time for the cut too heal over so moisture isn't lost thru the cut, before you dig. Leaves lose moisture thru transpiration. Transplanted roots cannot supply enough moisture to the leaves if there are more than 4 to 6 leaves to support with moisture. This is especially true in hot weather. The transplants will put up full sized canes the following year if they are watered well and in decent soil. 

Don't try to transplant full height canes with lots of leaves in hot weather. The partially damaged roots just won't be able to move enough moisture to the leaves. Wilting 1st, usually followed by death.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

If you are looking for folks to give the cut runners to, I would be interested and thankful to take a couple off your hands.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Will cut some back when it starts to get cool. These were in-between the rows and I wanted them out of the way. About 2 feet tall and one looks like it will make it and the other one has wilted. I cut it back just in case. Learning curve and will know the next time. They are making good berries. Picked some today. The bumble bees sure do like them.


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Matt 
I'll take some of your cut raspberries just PM me when you ready 

Norm

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Dick thanks for the info. I cut the tops back before I dug up the runners. I also gave them a little micro life and dug around the runner with a sharp shooter to cut it loose from the main plant. Did not dig them up, just cut a circle around them and waited 10 or 11 days. This has worked really good. Did this with some polar berries also and they made the move ok. Cut cycles around some more raspberries today and will dig up in about 10 days may try a week this time. I know these are not the big raspberries they grow up north but these guys make ALL summer. I picked a few today and ate them while I was working in the garden. I like being able to pick berries all summer.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Good to hear Matt. Sounds like you are doing an excellent job on the transplanting. Most of the "ever bearing raspberries" can't survive the winter temps here..... so I envy you for that.

My favorites produce from about mid June to late July. My fall plants start about late July and go until the 1st frost. The fall berries a VERY big, but the early summer variety (Boyne) have the best flavor..... hands down.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Hey Dick, I guess the itsaul does not transplant good in this Texas heat. With the cooler weather and all the rain we had I dug some up and all the dirt fell off of some and I dug a hole and planted them. ALL of them are doing good and I even took some cutting and the cutting are growing and keeping the leaves on them with new growth coming. I guess next year I will not try and transplant any until the weather gets cooler. I transplanted some without trimming and they are doing good and look like they have been there awhile. Got about 10 more to dig up.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Potted some raspberries today and built a frame around them to put netting up. Also picked a cup of raspberries. Still making a few and still putting on blooms. The raspberries with the wilted looking leaves or the ones that had runners laying on the ground and when I stood them up they were upside down.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

They look great Matt. Lotsa rain, high humidity, and cooler temps are magic for transplanting.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Darn raspberries don't know they are supposed to go dormant for the winter. LOL !!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

OK I can understand picking a few raspberries in november but this is the middle of DECEMBER and still picking a few. Checked today and had 5 clumps of berries growing. Not sure if clumps is the proper name but they sure taste good . Picked over 150 oranges so far and at least that many more on the tree.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Incredible! Looks like you hit the jackpot when you picked out that variety.

I call em clusters, but clumps works too.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

There was someone on here that ask me for some in pots that I had dug up. We talked on the phone about these. If you still want them please contact me. I lost your info and this was at least a month ago. I think you lived in south houston. Yeh I know some timers is already taking effect. 

Thanks


----------

